

The Death of the Artist and the Birth of the Creative Entrepreneur - kp368
http://m.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/01/the-death-of-the-artist-and-the-birth-of-the-creative-entrepreneur/383497/?single_page=true

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=death+of+the+artist#!/story/foreve...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=death+of+the+artist#!/story/forever/0/death%20of%20the%20artist)

